# New BOB rig..



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Not fast, weighs and eats a lot..:rofl:


----------



## Xlegionnaire (Sep 20, 2013)

Lmao think id prefer a camel.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll back you up with my Green Beret attack squirrel.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> I'll back you up with my Green Beret attack squirrel.


Does you squirrel take his .0005 caliber chain gun back down his hole with him to clean it after his mission??

And the beauty of RevWC's new Bug out Beast is its ability to clear road blocks.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Mine doesn't have a machine gun 

It still hurts when it steps on your toes...


----------

